# 5610 clutch



## t600 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone, I already have a post here about a 5610 with a sticking clutch that I resolved a long time ago....it appears the problem is back. Basically I inherited the tractor I helped my grandpa use as a kid, it sat for a year if not 2 before I got it and he passed. It is an early 1990's Ford 5610. When I brought it home from his house it was perfect, after the first time I used it the clutch stuck and posting on this forum I figured out how to break it loose. I have since used a belt to hold down the clutch when it's parked and all has been well. I went out today to see that the belt buckle has broke and the clutch is out all the way. I cannot for the life of me get it to break loose by running in the field in high gear and hitting the gas and letting off and making it lurch which is what I did in the past to get it free. Anyone have any ideas to try? Its used very little and unfortunately isn't worked hard and hasn't been used in months now because an oak tree fell on it and crushed the roof and about every body panel on the tractor. The last time I used it the clutch was stuck but became free after just a few feet, but when I got off I left it in neutral while running and came back a couple minutes later and it was stuck again. I did notice the transmission/hydro fluid was a bit low but I don't think it has anything to do with the clutch does it? I just found out tonight so I haven't bought any to bring the level up. I would appreciate any help anyone can give me! Thanks!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Get the tractor going in field, hold in the clutch and stomp on the brakes. 

You must exercise the tractor on a regular basis (every week or two) to keep it in shape.


----------



## t600 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! I took it in the field tonight and stomped on the brakes with it moving in pretty much every gear from 2nd to 7th and still couldn't get it to break loose. The brakes work well and would practically stall the engine in the higher gears. I would make a run to try it and just ride around the field for a bit after so I wouldn't destroy the brakes before trying again. Then, I thought after that maybe pulling a load would help. I pulled my dad around the field in his Nissan Titan for 20 minutes or so and at the end of our time he would hold the brakes on the truck and the tractor would drag him yet still no difference. All this time I had the clutch pedal stuck to the floor with a belt, it's held completely to the floor. The clutch was free literally a week ago when I used it to haul brush and parked it. Any other ideas from you guys? I can't imagine how horrible it would have to be to split this tractor! Thanks again!!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

While splitting your tractor may not be terribly appealing, it may well be one of your best options at this point. I have seen clutches "stick" overnight when conditions are right. It's not common to see it happen in just a few minutes. It's entirely possible your clutch isn't stuck at all. None of us out here know what the tractor or the clutch went through during the final days of operation prior to it's extended period of non use. It may be the lining has worn to the point where sections are breaking up, becoming dislodged from the disc and getting "doubled up" between the flywheel and pressure plate. If so, no amount of effort applied will break it loose. 
Whether this is the case, or it simply IS stuck, it's not likely to be corrected without taking it apart.


----------



## t600 (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't want to bring up this dead post but finally got a resolution and thought it fitting to tell the end. I went out every 3 or 4 days or so and tried to get the tractor clutch unstuck with no success at all. As I said about I inherited the tractor and really have no work for it to do. With that being said it was hard to justify the cost of having someone split the tractor when all I do with it is ride it around the yard trying to keep it in some kind of shape. I finally decided the tractors not worth having if its not even usable and I didn't want to get rid of it either because it was my grandpa's. I got the name of a guy to come look at it and was gonna move it to level ground before the guy came out and jumped on the fool thing and fired it up and the clutch was unstuck. I about passed out. I took the belt off holding the clutch down and put it in gear and used it 2 days now and the clutch is smooth as silk...it's weird! After that I slipped the clutch until I just started to smell it so I hope that with that and my making sure to find work to do with it in the future, it will not stick again. I still can't believe this happened but wanted to share the story for people like me that don't know a lot about these type things. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

